# BBC Radio 3 A-Z of Opera



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/opera/

normally only available in the UK but this site has a link to a way for non UK listeners to enjoy it. https://intermezzo.typepad.com/intermezzo/


----------

